# Awesome DIY Mudguards



## highspeedgt (Oct 23, 2017)

I recently decided to use a mudguard/fender on all of my bikes. Not only to stop the snow/water/mud spray from hitting me in the face, but also to help cut down on dirt and grit hitting my stanchions, seals, and headset. Since I have 5 bikes, I decided to give DIY a go using plastic file folders and they turned out really good... to the point where I actually like them better than the one I got with my Mission. It is a major bonus that they only cost about 25¢ each, can be color matched to the bike theme, and they're just as durable as the thin plastic ones you can buy.

I chose to make a video to share the process with anyone interested. 
Please note: I don't take credit for this concept, but simply wanted to share the process with folks who may not have seen these.












Light blue, dark blue, and grey (wider for fat bike) were made by me. Black is from DiamondBack.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Cool. These do keep a lot of debris off the stanchions, and I always scratch my head when I see a bike without one.


----------



## highspeedgt (Oct 23, 2017)

Agreed! I'll admit I rode quite a while without, but I'll be equipping a mudguard on every bike going forward.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been seeing more of these in San Diego, but I think it's more for coyote poop than mud since rain almost never happens here.

Nice job OP.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And where does one get the template?


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And where does one get the template?


Most borrow a friend's to trace, or use one they already own. Good luck getting me to take mine off just so you can save $15.


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And where does one get the template?


There's templates everywhere actually, here's a thread and direct link to the pdf file for the template:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/diy-mudguard-project-880307.html

http://rowerowy.tczew.pl/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/HCC_MudGuard.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TheDwayyo said:


> Most borrow a friend's to trace, or use one they already own. Good luck getting me to take mine off just so you can save $15.


:madmax:



Shadow4eva said:


> There's templates everywhere actually, here's a thread and direct link to the pdf file for the template:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/diy-mudguard-project-880307.html
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

Everyday bike commuter. All of my 3-ring binders at work are missing part of their back covers - emergency homemade fenders.


----------



## highspeedgt (Oct 23, 2017)

Haha, awesome! I've made about 10 now to hand out at work. Everyone's been very surprised with them. If you're unable to locate a template, there's a link in my video description.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> Cool. These do keep a lot of debris off the stanchions, and I always scratch my head when I see a bike without one.





the one ring said:


> I've been seeing more of these in San Diego, but I think it's more for coyote poop than mud since rain almost never happens here.
> 
> Nice job OP.


I live and ride in San Diego..... these just are not needed at all....


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Let's just enjoy another hand-crafted double IPA and discuss those guys riding in the wet and mud?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have biked plenty in the desert and other dusty places and I stand by my claim that these help keep dirt, sand, and dust off the stanchions and fork seals.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Also I have dry scalp.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Let's just enjoy another hand-crafted double IPA and discuss those guys riding in the wet and mud?


Rubbing it in only frustrates them. 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cleared2land again.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Come to coastal BC where it's wet 1/2 the year.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> Cool. These do keep a lot of debris off the stanchions, and I always scratch my head when I see a bike without one.


going to have to do this in the near future, figure it can not hurt any and if it helps protect the forks from debris why not.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had one like that on the front of my 27.5+ for a while but it doesn't do mud well. Mud gathers between the stanchions and the fender until the fender arm hits the tire. Then, no more fender.

I'm going to make one that will go over the fork cross piece but I need to get some polyethylene sheet first. I'd also like to heat form the bend in the fender.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have always admired the simplistic, yet functional widget. 

This one rates.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

There is a plastic used in stock car racing that can be bought in a roll for $10-15. It's more durable than any of the pre-stamped mudguards, and if one is so inclined, is heat formable. I made 6 guards out of the roll I bought. My son acquired the rest of the roll without my knowledge, no idea how many I could have made.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

telemike said:


> I've had one like that on the front of my 27.5+ for a while but it doesn't do mud well. Mud gathers between the stanchions and the fender until the fender arm hits the tire. Then, no more fender.


That's the reason I've held off fitting a front mudguard for years - when the mud is thick and sticky it mixes with dead vegetation and builds up on the fork arch until the front tyre starts rubbing. A few months ago, however, I was in my local newsmongers and saw that Mountain Biking UK magazine was giving away one of these cheapo front mudguards. I haven't bought an issue of MBUK for years (blame the internet), so I bought it for old times' sake. The mudguard sat in my garage for a few weeks and then we had some serious wet weather and I thought I'd give it a shot, and duly tie-wrapped it on. I was very surprised at how well it worked for such a poxy cheap little thing and I came back from that ride with an unusually clean face. I still had concerns about it clogging in claggier mud, but after a few rides in stickier conditions I was again pleasantly surprised to find I wasn't getting my usual tyre-jamming mud buildup. I reckon what was happening there was without a front mudguard I was getting dead grass wrapping around the fork arch which provided a good base for mud buildup, but the mudguard prevented this grass-reinforced buildup happening so the goop was self-limiting as it builds up then falls off under its own weight.

I wish I'd have fitted one of these years ago. There are a lot of dog walkers on many of my local trails, and I know statistically that a small proportion of mud that gets thrown in my face comes from dog eggs. I wonder how much canine crap I've needlessly eaten over the years? It's also nice not to have to keep wiping the mud off my Oakleys so I can see.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And where does one get the template?


You could just make your own with a piece of poster board or something. Then you can make it whatever shape you want.

.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

^ I've heard cut-down plastic 2 litre drinks bottles work well - they're about the right size and come pre-curved. They're transparent so you also get the fun of seeing the splatter.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

"Back in my day", we cut up old water bottles and zip tied them to the bottom of the downtube. Now, I just don't ride in sloppy conditions.


.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Flamingtaco said:


> There is a plastic used in stock car racing that can be bought in a roll for $10-15. It's more durable than any of the pre-stamped mudguards, and if one is so inclined, is heat formable.


Perhaps you can find a source and report back? I'm interested to know more about this.


----------



## bluestreak99rt (Sep 17, 2013)

I just made one of these out of a plastic folder (for holding papers). It came out great! But I realized a problem as soon as I attached it to my fork: you can't take the front wheel off and transport the bike flat in the back of your car, which I do often for security. The mudguard will get bent out of shape. I ended up replacing the zip ties with Velcro 1/4 inch "One-Wrap" ties to make it easier to remove and reinstall when necessary.


----------



## CU-Murph (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi. How did you attach it? Any thoughts for a rear mud guard? Thanks!


----------

